# počáteční / začáteční



## MasterPolish

Pravidlo palce: počáteční a začáteční

Ahoj! Je-li nějaký kategoriální rozdíl mezi těmito dvěma slovy?
Vím, že je jen _počáteční fáze_ a _počáteční kapitál_, ale existují jak _počáteční_, tak _začáteční písmeno_.
Přečetl jsem definice na _Přiručce_, však nejsem z toho o moc chytřejší…


----------



## impalerbxl

Ahoj, považoval bych je za synonyma - kromě ustálených výrazů, jako jsou ve tvých příkladech i jinde.

_Počáteční _je formálnější, málokdo by tento výraz použil v běžné řeči.


----------



## MasterPolish

Ach jo, to by dávalo smysl… děkuju mnohokrát


----------



## bibax

Dovolím si nesouhlasiti. _Počáteční_ používám daleko častěji než _začáteční_.

Již jsme tu v minulosti měli dotaz na rozdíl počátek/začátek. Zdá se ale, že příslušné závěry neplatí pro odvozená přídavná jména počáteční/začáteční.

_*Počáteční*_ se používá v souvislosti s počátečním (též výchozím) stavem. Často lze nahradit synonymem _výchozí_.

počáteční stav, počáteční podmínky, počáteční (Cauchyho) úloha, počáteční nadšení, ...
_"Počátečním účtem rozvažným otevíráme na začátku účetního období jednotlivé účty."_

*Začáteční* mi zní spíše jako vztahující se k začátečníkům (jako _začátečnický)_:
sjezdové lyže začáteční
začáteční kurs tance
rodajlendky: nosné slepice vhodné pro začáteční chovatele
běžecká obuv pro profesionální i začáteční běžce
U osob bych asi použil spíše _začínající_ (viz film _"Případ pro začínajícího kata"_, a ne _začátečního kata_).

Lze samozřejmě najít i příklady, kde začáteční se vztahuje k začátku:
začáteční a koncový hřebenáč (hřebenáč na začátku, kterým se začíná, a ne pro začátečníky);

Osobně bych ale v následujících případech použil _počáteční_ (tón, ale i písmeno mám raději počáteční) nebo _výchozí_ (zastávka):
_"Už v názvu najdete vyznačení rytmu, tóninu, začáteční tón, minimální a maximální tón a půltónový rozsah."
"Každý hráč dostane na začátku papírek, kde je napsaná začáteční a konečná zastávka."_

_Začáteční_ mám vyhrazeno pro začátečníky.  Ale nevzpomínám si, že bych to někdy použil (nepořádám kursy, ani neprodávám zboží pro začátečníky). Naproti tomu _počáteční_ jsem použil snad 1000×. Nejčastěji samozřejmě v matematice, fysice, chemii, apod. Nikdy bych například neřekl _začáteční_ rychlost tělesa nebo _začáteční_ příznaky chřipky.


----------



## MasterPolish

To by mělo se hodit, díky


----------

